# Getting the best of Red brick coffee beans



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I have tried different beans from several roasters in London and whilst I've managed to make a decent coffee with other brands of beans I always had trouble making a good cup of coffee with the Red brick blend from Square Mile.

I've read the instruction on the website but I still end up with quite a weak taste, I always drink my coffee with milk and the milk always seems to overpower the coffee. When I do taste this blend in a coffee shop the coffee is always stronger and have a distinct flavour I really like, I just don't seem to be able to recreate it at home.

Here's my set up.

Grinder: Gaggia MDF

Coffee machine: Gaggia classic with naked portafilter (and new steam wand)

Weight of ground coffee: 16g

Weight of brewed coffee: 30g

Time: 30 - 32s

I have to grind the coffee quite fine to get to a acceptable brew time and weight, could it be that the gaggia classic's pressure is too high? I've read somewhere that some people reduce the pressure on their machine and as a result of that the coffee taste better.

Anyway I've tried quite a few things and so far nothing works, I'm a bit stuck really so this is why I'm asking for help! 

Please let me know if someone had the same problems and found a way to extract Red Brick!

Many thanks

Claude


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How much milk are you adding? How does the espresso taste?


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

I just add the standard amount of milk, I use a 12oz cup I believe. I basically make flat whites at home. I regards to how the espresso taste I always taste my coffee with milk, I'll try to taste the espresso next time and get back to you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You need a smaller cup 5-6 oz for the volume of coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't know where you've been drinking Square Mile but would be surpised if any cafes that serve it make drinks any larger than 7oz, more likely 5-6oz for flat white


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, I've checked my cup and it seems it's a 8 oz cup so it's not as big as I thought.

My point is that when I taste the coffee in the same cup in my local cafe the coffee actually taste stronger with a lot more taste. I'm just trying to figure out why rather that change the amount of milk I use. I appreciate this will help with the taste of the coffee but I don't think this will solve my problem.


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

and sorry about my poor knowledge of imperial units! I use the metric system most of the time so I do get confused most of the times!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats a lot milk on top of your shot if filling a 12oz cup.


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

yes as I said this wasn't a 12 oz cup, more like a standard flat white cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Claude said:


> Thanks guys, I've checked my cup and it seems it's a 8 oz cup so it's not as big as I thought.
> 
> My point is that when I taste the coffee in the same cup in my local cafe the coffee actually taste stronger with a lot more taste. I'm just trying to figure out why rather that change the amount of milk I use. I appreciate this will help with the taste of the coffee but I don't think this will solve my problem.


Cafe uses red brick? Also uses 8 oz cups for sure ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try and make a tasty cup as you can- use less milk

You don't have the grinder , water , etc that the cafe does .

Hard to replicate exact taste you find there .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ask the cafe what their recipe is


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Cafe uses red brick for sure, I've got a smaller 6oz cup. I'll try this one after lunch (already had a coffee) and get back to you on the taste.

And thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

That is actually a very good idea!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Up the dose to 20g if you can fit in basket and comfortably under shower screen and extract around 40g in the same time as you have been extracting. see where that gets you


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Ask the cafe what their recipe is


Very good idea, will do!


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Up the dose to 20g if you can fit in basket and comfortably under shower screen and extract around 40g in the same time as you have been brewing. see where that gets you


This is what I would like to do but I don't think I can fit 20g in my basket.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Claude said:


> This is what I would like to do but I don't think I can fit 20g in my basket.


this may be where you're falling short.


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> this may be where you're falling short.


quite possibly


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm using Red Brick at the minute and have been dosing 19g in (using 20g VST basket) and 36 to 38g out in a 5oz cup. Deffo doesn't taste weak to my palate!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I'm using Red Brick at the minute and have been dosing 19g in (using 20g VST basket) and 36 to 38g out in a 5oz cup. Deffo doesn't taste weak to my palate!


Does it taste good ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah. Put some through a Clever earlier and could pick out the butterscotch notes. Followed by two flat whites.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

In an attempt to replicate what Claude was experiencing, I switched from a 5oz to a 7oz followed by a 6oz flat white. I can see the flavour getting lost in an 8oz or 12oz.

5oz/6oz for me using these beans.










7oz










6oz


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe stupid question.

Do you compare it with the same Red Brick?


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Quick update

I've managed to use 20g of ground coffee in my basket and subsequently got 37g of brewed coffee, I've used on of my smaller 6oz cup and what a difference it made !

I'm very happy with the results now and it's really thanks to you guys.

Thanks for all the help.

C.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You made need a tripe basket or a 20g vst or equivalent IMS basket to make sure your getting the best from your coffee also..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What size is your basket?

Make sure your coffee isnt being pressed into the shower screen when you lock in your PF, there want to be a .5-1mm gap between the dry puck and the screen.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> a tripe basket


I'll give most things a go for a tasty cuppa but I won't do that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I'll give most things a go for a tasty cuppa but I won't do that.


Where is your sense of adventure


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah you're right, might be able to tie it and use it in a V60 or something...I'm sure it'd be a big hit if I persuade Heston to do it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Claude said:


> yes as I said this wasn't a 12 oz cup, more like a standard flat white cup.


Standard flat white is 5 or 6 oz.

16g dose is too small .

Try 18g -> 32g


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Standard flat white is 5 or 6 oz.
> 
> 16g dose is too small .
> 
> Try 18g -> 32g


I use 16g in my Pavoni (with between 28g to 30g output) and get a lovely flattie from this. But then again my pf basket is smaller than a Classic's. Slo using Red Brick (which I really like)


----------

